
Show HN: Hackattic – hard, no-nonsense, real-world programming challenges - maligree
https://hackattic.com
======
maligree
Hey guys, I hacked that thing up ^

A few words of background - I was always sort of frustrated how unbelievably
dull the usual programming challenges are. I mean all those nearly pure CS-y
things that make you invert binary trees and stuff.

They don't really translate well to what the real world offers, and having
solved quite a few over the years, I've always been left with the thought of
"what the hell did I actually learn?".

The answer was, usually, not much. It's all theoretical skills that fade away
if not re-enforced, and that's what I found HARD, because at the end of the
day, it all seemed like folly, especially compared to what I had to handle at
work.

I had a few ideas, so I put it all together and released a set of 5
challenges. Take a peek inside.

I've always had this general idea of building a truly ambitious-but-also-down-
to-earth community, so I hope to push it that way over time.

But like the sorry excuse of a landing page says, this is step zero - you have
to start somewhere.

Would love some feedback!

~~~
hood_syntax
Looked at some of the challenges, they seem fun! Hopefully I'll get around to
tackling one/some of these.

~~~
maligree
Great! Hope you do, good luck!

------
z3ugma
These are great - I love the real-world focus on the problems.

~~~
maligree
Thanks - that is and will be the core focus.

